# Help with a Spyder, please.



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

Hoping for some of you muscle bike gents can help me out here. I found this crusty but complete looking Sears Spyder 20” during a ride today on “big trash day” and brought it home. I don’t know the year or who made it for Sears and guessing mid to late sixties?  Looks originally a violet color, with a slight silver spray bomb on one side, unfortunately. The wide bars, Persons sissy bar with Stimsonite reflector and Crown pedals are cool, but I have no idea of value on any of it. I’d consider selling it or parts, or possibly clean up and tires and keep it, as I sure don’t have anything like this one.
Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 27, 2022)

Nice save,,Very Cool, looks early.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 27, 2022)

Interested in a Hiawatha Sidewinder?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Interested in a Hiawatha Sidewinder?
> 
> View attachment 1686220




You're going to give him a heart attack. Now he has to decide between a Huffy and a Murray!  🤣


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

Come on now, just trying to figure out the year, not choose a prom date!


Drosentreter said:


> Interested in a Hiawatha Sidewinder?
> 
> View attachment 1686220






GTs58 said:


> You're going to give him a heart attack. Now he has to decide between a Huffy and a Murray!  🤣


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 27, 2022)

Wide ape hanger bars and solo polo seat ,screams early 60s....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 27, 2022)

Is there an H on the drop out serial number? I think 7H...... makes it a 67. The number under the crank doesn't look familiar. I just had a girls Huffy T-Bird that was a 65 and had that seat, but it also had the same sissy bar that was used on early 64 Schwinn's. Guessing they were left overs after Schwinn stopped using that style in 65. Your strut is stamped persons near the axle mount too, but it's not a style Schwinn ever used. Good seat core to have if it's not rotted through!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 27, 2022)

Mid 60s Huffy from looks of seat and handlebars..
Cool find!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 27, 2022)

Just now seeing how you hauled it home. Gotta love it😎


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Is there an H on the drop out serial number? I think 7H...... makes it a 67. The number under the crank doesn't look familiar. I just had a girls Huffy T-Bird that was a 65 and had that seat, but it also had the same sissy bar that was used on early 64 Schwinn's. Guessing they were left overs after Schwinn stopped using that style in 65. Your strut is stamped persons near the axle mount too, but it's not a style Schwinn ever used. Good seat core to have if it's not rotted through!



There is a distinct “7” on the dropout, but don‘t see a letter near it. The seat pan is solid on the top and outsides, but there is an area of rot on the inner pan.

Thanks for the input, much appreciated!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 27, 2022)

Huffy ans Murray both made those bikes. It is a sock drawer on them. 7H would be a Huffy and you have to determine what decade by style and accessories.
The silver spray will come off with gasoline or possibly laquer thinner.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 27, 2022)

Can you make out the fiest letter/number group, I cannot.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 27, 2022)

Strictly guessing by seat style. Click on link below.





__





						1964 Sears Christmas Book
					





					www.wishbookweb.com


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 27, 2022)

I have the Murray version!(well. The frame and forks)🤣


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> Strictly guessing by seat style. Click on link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very similar to it. Thanks very much!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Is there an H on the drop out serial number? I think 7H...... makes it a 67. The number under the crank doesn't look familiar. I just had a girls Huffy T-Bird that was a 65 and had that seat, but it also had the same sissy bar that was used on early 64 Schwinn's. Guessing they were left overs after Schwinn stopped using that style in 65. Your strut is stamped persons near the axle mount too, but it's not a style Schwinn ever used. Good seat core to have if it's not rotted through!



The early stingray bars were square backed and all but one year had crimps where the Q bolts mount.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 27, 2022)

Had to dig through Facebook messenger pictures to find it since I don't have the photos on my phone anymore. Serial number runs different. Not sure when huffy changed.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Had to dig through Facebook messenger pictures to find it since I don't have the photos on my phone anymore. Serial number runs different. Not sure when huffy changed. View attachment 1686359
> 
> View attachment 1686360
> 
> View attachment 1686361



Different style bar as well. Mine is not crimped at the seatmount. Good info, thanks.


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 27, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Interested in a Hiawatha Sidewinder?
> 
> View attachment 1686220



Stop hijacking people's posts.....


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 27, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Hoping for some of you muscle bike gents can help me out here. I found this crusty but complete looking Sears Spyder 20” during a ride today on “big trash day” and brought it home. I don’t know the year or who made it for Sears and guessing mid to late sixties?  Looks originally a violet color, with a slight silver spray bomb on one side, unfortunately. The wide bars, Persons sissy bar with Stimsonite reflector and Crown pedals are cool, but I have no idea of value on any of it. I’d consider selling it or parts, or possibly clean up and tires and keep it, as I sure don’t have anything like this one.
> Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1686197
> ...



Nice find .....cool frame


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 27, 2022)

Oddly enough the 1967 Sears Spring/Summer catalog did still offer the solo polo seat. The bike it's on looks Murray made, but The Rail shown there is made by Huffy....so they did carry both makers at the same time.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes, an at one point or another Huffy made some AMF bikes, and AMF made Murray a couple models, Murray made a couple AMF models, they all made bikes for Sears and a half dozen or more store chains. Hence the sock drawer comment. 
They were so busy making bikes for each other they had to have someone else make bikes for them!
Schwinn after the 1950s had it right; make your own bikes, no store brands and no crossbuilding models for other companies.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2022)

I didn't see that, but I really did. They all trade off making bikes for each other? 🤣


----------



## Bryan Akens (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice  find....and  lucky  You  I  am  sitting  right  here  in  my  comp. room  with  the  same  bike  18  inches  from  Me...The  back  wheel  looks  like  a  Schwinn  S2  to  me........That  wheel  could  be  older  than  the  bike....Your  bike is a  Huffy.......Mine  has  a  Bendix  70  brake  on  it......I  have  also  seen  a  Murray  version  of  it  in  the  same  color....I  would  venture  to  say  that  its  not  rare.....
          I  dont  think  it  would  be  feasible  to  completely  and  correctly  restore  it.....although  parts  for  that  wont  be terribly  hard  to  find......You  might  watch  for  a  girls  bike  like  a  Huffy  Forest  Rose  or  Cactus  Flower  and  take  it  from  there......Good  Luck....


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 5, 2022)

Huffy built


----------

